# Nature's Variety Recalls Freeze Dried Raw Food



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

recall


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks even raw gets recalled now just great  maybe they found out the fda was on everyone and pulled back ???


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 14 2009, 09:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790712


> Thanks even raw gets recalled now just great  maybe they found out the fda was on everyone and pulled back ???[/B]



That was a voluntary recall by Nature's Variety on just a few batches. I think we do need to give some companies the benefit of the doubt until more things begin to surface about the same company. Things can happen, even with the most diligent manufacturing practices in place. Machinery malfunctions, people are human and make mistakes. People get sick from food they've prepared themselves from not washing or cooking properly or washing counters etc properly after cutting raw meat.

But I do think it's good to give everyone the heads up when there is a recall so batches can be checked. :thumbsup:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

a friend of mine was feeding their diet and said it has changed alot since new owner so she switched to primal as the bones in the chicken were too big and the rabbit has chicken in it so not good for allergy dogs


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Why is it that when there is really a great company producing a great product, that when a new owner comes in they change it? Obviously they were doing something right to entice the new person to purchase the company, ie the company was doing well. Same thing happened to EaglePack.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

because they are cheap and want to increase profits so they use cheaper ingredients and ultimately pay the price as people go elsewhere so real stupid I think. I used natures variety for my dd with allergies in 2005 for 6 mos but too many ingredients and did not help. Stevies i think did the same thing as my friend fed it for years - got a bad batch and all 3 of her cockers were hospitalized 

It is always about the almighty dollar and greed and our animals and ourselves suffer hence peanut butter scare - did not work out real well for that company huh 

Many feel they will get away with it as the fda does not have alot of man power as one of my clients helps companies get in compliance to sell products in united states. She told me never buy generic drugs as those companies are not monitored like the bigger names like pfizer as they do not have the people to go to every company and why these problems occur 

alot of things slide under the radar until something really bad happens like the dog food scare now everyone is paying attention again cheaper product in china which killed many dogs all for MONEY

i agree making a profit but do you need to make a KILLING literally?


QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 14 2009, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790761


> Why is it that when there is really a great company producing a great product, that when a new owner comes in they change it? Obviously they were doing something right to entice the new person to purchase the company, ie the company was doing well. Same thing happened to EaglePack.[/B]


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I was actually thinking of trying Nature's Variety freeze-dried products, but I'm glad I decided not to! I hope there's never a recall on Stella & Chewy's products. My babies love that stuff, and I just bought five more bags of the freeze-dried lamb.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

have not heard anything bad about stella and chewy's other than alot of ingredients for allergy dogs but primal is suppose to be the best raw premade food that i read about 


QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 14 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790847


> I was actually thinking of trying Nature's Variety freeze-dried products, but I'm glad I decided not to! I hope there's never a recall on Stella & Chewy's products. My babies love that stuff, and I just bought five more bags of the freeze-dried lamb. [/B]


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 14 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790863


> have not heard anything bad about stella and chewy's other than *alot of ingredients for allergy dogs* but primal is suppose to be the best raw premade food that i read about
> 
> 
> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 14 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790847





> I was actually thinking of trying Nature's Variety freeze-dried products, but I'm glad I decided not to! I hope there's never a recall on Stella & Chewy's products. My babies love that stuff, and I just bought five more bags of the freeze-dried lamb. [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

So if my dog has allergies, I shouldn't feed her S&C products? Or do you mean S&C has ingredients that are supposed to help dogs with allergies? 

I've been feeding my two Primal for a while now, but I think I'm going to switch things up and try out Orijen's Fresh Fish. I hope this helps with tear stains, otherwise, I'll most likely start my two on Tylan.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

s & c has too many ingredients for an allergy dog and primal is much better for dogs with allergies

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 15 2009, 01:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791259


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 14 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790863





> have not heard anything bad about stella and chewy's other than *alot of ingredients for allergy dogs* but primal is suppose to be the best raw premade food that i read about
> 
> 
> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 14 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790847





> I was actually thinking of trying Nature's Variety freeze-dried products, but I'm glad I decided not to! I hope there's never a recall on Stella & Chewy's products. My babies love that stuff, and I just bought five more bags of the freeze-dried lamb. [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

So if my dog has allergies, I shouldn't feed her S&C products? Or do you mean S&C has ingredients that are supposed to help dogs with allergies? 

I've been feeding my two Primal for a while now, but I think I'm going to switch things up and try out Orijen's Fresh Fish. I hope this helps with tear stains, otherwise, I'll most likely start my two on Tylan.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for clarifying. The owner of the store I buy dog food from told me that S&C is awesome for dogs with allergies. :duh oh: Are the beets and beet fibers the culprits?

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 15 2009, 05:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791326


> s & c has too many ingredients for an allergy dog and primal is much better for dogs with allergies
> 
> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 15 2009, 01:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791259





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 14 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790863





> have not heard anything bad about stella and chewy's other than *alot of ingredients for allergy dogs* but primal is suppose to be the best raw premade food that i read about
> 
> 
> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 14 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790847





> I was actually thinking of trying Nature's Variety freeze-dried products, but I'm glad I decided not to! I hope there's never a recall on Stella & Chewy's products. My babies love that stuff, and I just bought five more bags of the freeze-dried lamb. [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

So if my dog has allergies, I shouldn't feed her S&C products? Or do you mean S&C has ingredients that are supposed to help dogs with allergies? 

I've been feeding my two Primal for a while now, but I think I'm going to switch things up and try out Orijen's Fresh Fish. I hope this helps with tear stains, otherwise, I'll most likely start my two on Tylan.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

no i believe it has flaxseed in it and many allergy dogs are allergic to flaxseed 

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 15 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791526


> Thank you so much for clarifying. The owner of the store I buy dog food from told me that S&C is awesome for dogs with allergies. :duh oh: Are the beets and beet fibers the culprits?
> 
> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 15 2009, 05:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791326





> s & c has too many ingredients for an allergy dog and primal is much better for dogs with allergies
> 
> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 15 2009, 01:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791259





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 14 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790863





> have not heard anything bad about stella and chewy's other than *alot of ingredients for allergy dogs* but primal is suppose to be the best raw premade food that i read about
> 
> 
> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 14 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790847





> I was actually thinking of trying Nature's Variety freeze-dried products, but I'm glad I decided not to! I hope there's never a recall on Stella & Chewy's products. My babies love that stuff, and I just bought five more bags of the freeze-dried lamb. [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

So if my dog has allergies, I shouldn't feed her S&C products? Or do you mean S&C has ingredients that are supposed to help dogs with allergies? 

I've been feeding my two Primal for a while now, but I think I'm going to switch things up and try out Orijen's Fresh Fish. I hope this helps with tear stains, otherwise, I'll most likely start my two on Tylan.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Geez! Another one!?


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 15 2009, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791721


> no i believe it has flaxseed in it and many allergy dogs are allergic to flaxseed
> 
> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 15 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791526





> Thank you so much for clarifying. The owner of the store I buy dog food from told me that S&C is awesome for dogs with allergies. :duh oh: Are the beets and beet fibers the culprits?
> 
> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 15 2009, 05:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791326





> s & c has too many ingredients for an allergy dog and primal is much better for dogs with allergies
> 
> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 15 2009, 01:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791259





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 14 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790863





> have not heard anything bad about stella and chewy's other than *alot of ingredients for allergy dogs* but primal is suppose to be the best raw premade food that i read about
> 
> 
> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 14 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790847





> I was actually thinking of trying Nature's Variety freeze-dried products, but I'm glad I decided not to! I hope there's never a recall on Stella & Chewy's products. My babies love that stuff, and I just bought five more bags of the freeze-dried lamb. [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

So if my dog has allergies, I shouldn't feed her S&C products? Or do you mean S&C has ingredients that are supposed to help dogs with allergies? 

I've been feeding my two Primal for a while now, but I think I'm going to switch things up and try out Orijen's Fresh Fish. I hope this helps with tear stains, otherwise, I'll most likely start my two on Tylan.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you. I did not know flaxseed could be cause for concern. :bysmilie: I'll have to do more research.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 16 2009, 02:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792100


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 15 2009, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791721





> no i believe it has flaxseed in it and many allergy dogs are allergic to flaxseed
> 
> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 15 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791526





> Thank you so much for clarifying. The owner of the store I buy dog food from told me that S&C is awesome for dogs with allergies. :duh oh: Are the beets and beet fibers the culprits?
> 
> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 15 2009, 05:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791326





> s & c has too many ingredients for an allergy dog and primal is much better for dogs with allergies
> 
> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 15 2009, 01:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791259





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 14 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790863





> have not heard anything bad about stella and chewy's other than *alot of ingredients for allergy dogs* but primal is suppose to be the best raw premade food that i read about
> 
> 
> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 14 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790847





> I was actually thinking of trying Nature's Variety freeze-dried products, but I'm glad I decided not to! I hope there's never a recall on Stella & Chewy's products. My babies love that stuff, and I just bought five more bags of the freeze-dried lamb. [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

So if my dog has allergies, I shouldn't feed her S&C products? Or do you mean S&C has ingredients that are supposed to help dogs with allergies? 

I've been feeding my two Primal for a while now, but I think I'm going to switch things up and try out Orijen's Fresh Fish. I hope this helps with tear stains, otherwise, I'll most likely start my two on Tylan.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you. I did not know flaxseed could be cause for concern. :bysmilie: I'll have to do more research.

[/B][/QUOTE]

If your dog is doing fine on Stella and Chewy's then keep feeding it. It's a great food with excellent safety standards. If your dog isn't allergic to anything in the Stella and Chewy's food then you won't have any problems. 

Just because a dog has allergies doesn't mean they are allergic to everything. Also Stella and Chewy's frozen beef recipe doesn't have all the added ingredients. It was designed for dogs who were having chemo and couldn't handle all the other ingredients. 


Leslie


----------

